# All right, I'll Ask.



## GoatFaerie (Sep 21, 2011)

What's this DH I see all over the forum posts?


----------



## newhomesteader2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

D means darling and then H,S,D all mean: husband, son, daughter.  Hope that helps!!    By the way,


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 21, 2011)

Darling? I thought it meant Dear.....


----------



## newhomesteader2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

It can mean darling, dear, dreamy, pretty much any adjective that begins with a "d" even darned - if you're so inclined.  LOL  At least that's how I've been taught


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 21, 2011)

And  !


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Sep 21, 2011)

Definately think the D can mean many things.

If they agree to the you getting more goats, chickens, horse, etc. then definately Dear or Darling.
If they say no to that new goat, horse, or chickens, then Darn, Depressing, etc.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

disease-free, destitute, designated, dedicated, dancing, wow & the list goes on .... lol


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 4, 2011)

The "D" can stand for whatever adjective you want.

DH- Dear Husband
DS- Dear Son
DW- Dear Wife
DD- Dear Daughter


----------



## GoatFaerie (Oct 10, 2011)

tyvm guys  guess that makes my boyfriend a db. hahahaha!


----------

